# Sad news from WI: Peter Kaishian



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

It is with great sadness that I post that Peter Kaishian has passed in a tragic auto accident on Thursday morning In Milwaukee.

Peter apparently lost control of his car and crashed into a standing road construction crane.

I have few other details but I wanted to inform our live steam community of this very sad news.

Rest in peace Peter. 

Sam


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Pic of peter at DH...(standing in the middle of things as usual)


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Peter and I got along very well, we would always help him pack his car when he left Diamondhead with too much stuff (up to the roof, side of the windows, this year he had a trailer full of stuff), I will miss him, he was a good live stream friend of mine. RIP - here's a video of him running his J 611 last Diamondhead (he left the alcohol tank screw off by mistake, little fire), RIP -


----------



## boilingwater (Jan 27, 2010)

Andrew, Thanks for posting that. The small fires at the start of the video was so Peter. Those of us in Wisconsin saw that regularly as the man had no fear of fire. The first time I ran with him he ran his Midwest fire chariot that stopped under a wood bridge and promptly went aflame...After that most of us stayed close to fire hoses../images/smilies/smiley.gif I suspect DH sellers also will miss his proclivity to buy anything live steam......


----------



## terry smelser (Feb 22, 2008)

I always had a reminder that DH was coming as Peter would call and want to know what I was bringing. We didn't talk often but when we did, it was long and all about trains. He so enjoyed running trains and running on the edge - finagling and figuring it out. I know he really enjoyed the last DH and he will be greatly missed.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh no.....I met up with him several times at Marty's and he was always friendly and helpful, once stayed a few hours to help me tune up my balky Shay. He gave me a sparker to light my locomotives made from a 30-30 rifle shell casing!

Dang

Jerry


----------



## ernienoa3 (Nov 23, 2012)

Very sad to hear the news. He was a fun guy, always willing to help.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Him and I pigging out to some authentic seafood at MacBe Seafood on the other side of the bridge west of Diamondhead.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Found some more pictures


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Lot of laughs with him at Marty's, he had lots of fires. Sorry to see him go so young.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry to hear that news. Peter and I go 'way back with many great times at Marty's. He would always call when he was is in the Prescott area to stop and say "hi" or to see if there was anything new for sale in our "garage". 

He will surely be missed..


----------



## rmjsales (May 22, 2019)

*peter passing*

hi
I found this site looking around, and am not a member. i am a friend of peters. I am hoping anyone with pictures of peter, especially at train events will send them to me so i can offer try to show others of his friends, and family who hadn't seen this passion of peters a glimpse at his funeral Tuesday. it would be greatly appreciated if you could send them to me rmjsales it is a hot mail account.
thanks
ron


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

So sorry.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear the bad news of our Diamondhead Fire Breathing Friend, Peter You will be Missed late night running at Diamondhead.No one to burn the Fuel Cans. God Bless and RIP


----------



## bonzo1953 (Dec 27, 2007)

I'll have to drink a Sprecher Ravin' Red in Peter's honor. Ravin' Red is one of the only soft drink labels in my beer label collection. Peter will be greatly missed. Peter was always very enthusiastic to say the least.
I have fond memories of the soft drink tasting at DH ~ 1:00 AM.

Keep 'em Steamin'
John


----------

